# Korean Rhinestones



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am curious if there is much difference in Korean Rhinestones. Specialty Graphics Supply has what they call premium quality hot fix Korean rhinestones with the green/grey glue. Their prices are so much lower than other suppliers I am curious if they are sub standard. I have seen descriptions of high quality, premium quality, first quality AA, etc. I know there are different qualities for stones and usually the price reflects that. Has anyone used Specialty Graphics stones?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Best bet is to order some and give them a try. You really only know when you can look at them, press them on something and give it the wash-dry test. 
If you do try them, please report back what you think of them.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with Jane. Everyone wants to sell their stones, so a lot of adjectives get put in front of the word KOREAN. That does not always mean it is a better cut stone than the next KOREAN stone.

Order some, particularly of the colors you use a lot, and give them the old eye-ball, wash, dry test. I have spent tons of hours and dollars comparing my stones to other KOREAN stones. I just try to stick to the facts when selling: "great shine, good glue, glass 8-10 facets (my eyesight ain't that good, but that's what I counted)". That way no one thinks they're getting something special when they are not.

Eventually you will settle on a supplier that you are comfortable with.

Good luck.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Very well-said, Carol! I couldn't agree more!


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your input. I ordered some and they came in today. I am new to Rhinestones so I know just enough to know that I don't know anything. They are 10 facet. They shine and sparkle, and the glue looks even, not lumpy or overhanging the edges. I'll do a wash test this weekend and see how they hold up. I'm happy with them, but like I said, I don't know enough to judge.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have used them when in a bind as they are a 1 day ship for me. They are good quality. I have never had any problems with them. When I put them side by side with others that I have that I am sure of the quality, they are very close if not the same. They are a bit pricey to buy in volume. They sell by the ounce. As I said, good quality and no problems.


----------



## tshirtshirts (Dec 3, 2007)

Well I buy directly from Korea and even then always make sure to specify KOREAN stones (though I've never requested a certain grade) because even Korean manufacturers/sellers also get and sell Chinese stones. So, odd as this might sound, when buying from Korea, make sure you get Korean stones! (and I mean South Korean, who knows maybe someday someone will export them from North Korea and call them KOREAN!!!!)


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Rich, sounds like you are on the right track. The more facets, the better the bling


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone else have any experience with them that they want to share?

They seem almost TOO cheap, unless I just don't know where to look. But they are so low priced I'm scared to get them. 

I'm new to the whole thing so getting some to try doesn't really work as I don't have anything to compare them to.

I'm looking for something cheap but decent to get started with.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

There are different grades so you would need to know what grade they are. Sometimes even that is not real accurate. Just order as few as you can and see for yourself. If you are importing them, then that is another story.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, I plan to get a few of these to offer some comparison to my stones as well as other stones I have used. However, since I have never seen stones sold by volume, I thought I would do a little comparison there first. *Please do not take the information below as an indicate that Specialty Graphics is "wrong". I only compared my stones, but plan to compare stones from a few other places also.*

A 500 gross bag of ss10 cobalt stones was used.

Quantity by Weight

500 gross - 30 oz
250 gross - 15 oz
100 gross - 6 oz
50 gross - 3 oz
25 gross - 2 oz (rounded from 1.5)
Quantity by Volume

500 gross - 20 oz
250 gross - 10 oz
100 gross - 4 oz
50 gross - 2 oz
25 gross - 1 oz
I conceed that stones may vary in size and weight, so the amounts listed above can vary as noted on the Specialty Graphics site. I just thought this might help anyone out who buys there as it is based on an actual weight/volume comparison.

More to come on the "bling" comparison


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Right and SGS sells them by volume. I mistakenly assumed it was weight when I first started looking.

Still, the way I looked at it was based on how many grosses they estimated per ounce. *shrug*

Look forward to hearing what you find out!


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

When I was first starting out I used their stones alot and found them to be very good! Never had one issue with them not sticking. I still sometimes order from them if I am in a rush and need something quick. Or if I am ordering other products.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

idelements said:


> When I was first starting out I used their stones alot and found them to be very good! Never had one issue with them not sticking. I still sometimes order from them if I am in a rush and need something quick. Or if I am ordering other products.


Where are you getting your stones from now?


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I have been using Shine Art for the last couple orders as I needed larger quantities.


----------



## bayswiss (Sep 19, 2011)

idelements said:


> I have been using Shine Art for the last couple orders as I needed larger quantities.


Just curious ..... when ordering direct from Korea do you have minimums you have to order? What is the pricing like? How do you pay? What is lead time like?

There is plenty of talk on the forums here about super secret suppliers but never real info on these suppliers. I would love to hear about your experiences.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Shine Art is in CA.

I just looked into ordering transfer tape from overseas. I was going to order one box to try it out. 3 rolls of 32cm x 100m silicon tape was $107. Sounded really good. BUT the shipping was going to be $177!

I don't have the volume to order overseas. It definitely makes sense if you have a customer base that is buying supplies only but I don't.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris if you look at the true numbers, that would have costs you $93 per roll of tape. Where are you going to get a full roll of tape for that price? Even if you don't have to buy any for the rest of the year it's a good deal for 12 inch tape


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh....it is a good deal for silicon tape. I just decided at this point I didn't want to drop almost $300 in tape that honestly would take me a LONG time to use.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Understood. How about cooping the purchase? Maybe there are a few folks on the forum who would love to go in with you and purchase a roll? I do that from time to time when I need to get a smaller order and want to take advantage of better shipping rates by getting more stuff. I call a few folks and see if they want to get some things. They get the advantage of lower prices and I lower my shipping costs


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't like to undercut those on the forum that sell supplies for their business


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I appreciate that perspective. I don't see it as undercutting, since it's not a regular process. Maybe one of the "suppliers" would be willing. I see it as two folks helping each other out. Trust me, if I used 12" tape, I would not have a problem with doing it. Sometimes a helping hand is more profitable


----------

